# Eatmore



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

First, I have to say: WOW!!!!!!I came here only once before and haven't been back since. Looks like I've missed a lot!! Lots of delicious recipes I'll have to check out!Having said that, here's the Eatmore recipe:1) In saucepan, melt:~~~ 2 cups chocolate chips~~~ 1 cup corn syrup2) Stir in:~~~ 1/2 cup peanut butter~~~ 1 cup quaker oats~~~ 2 cups chopped peanuts (salted)3) Stir til just softened. 4) Spread onto greased cookie sheet.5) Refrigerate.* For easier cutting into squares, don't let it harden too much. I remove it from fridge after about 20 minutes and slice it at this time. I don't actually remove the squares though because it will squish up. Just draw the lines all the way into the eatmore, put it back in the fridge, and it will easily break off into squares when its hardened.* Nobody said this recipe is IBS friendly. Just good. Better than the "real" Eatmore I think.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2000)

Anxious,This sounds so good.......thank for posting it for us.......------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2000)

Anxious,I made these yesterday, knowing I should probably not eat them with the peanuts........Of course, I had to give them the "taste test"....took 2 pieces to convince me they were good. LOL.......Danny loved them.....I left them in the fridge overnite, so this morning was able to cut them into squares......Again, I had to do the "taste test". (2 pieces, again) LOL......They are delicious, and the strange thing to me, is the peanuts didn't bother me.....wonder of wonders.......I highly recommend them to anyone whose digestive system and diet will allow......thanks again.....------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2000)

Hee,Hee! One thing I have learned, is if you are gonna eat and get the C and D-then you sure better eat something that is darn worth it! This sure looks as if it falls into that category, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2000)

Anx.You talked about a recipie for cookies. You mentioned choc chips. Is that bakers choc? They sound good, only I am a vegan and can't eat dairy. BB


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2000)

Anxious,The second time I made this recipe, I did not have a jar of salted peanuts, so I used a mixture of walnuts and pecans---also, added a cup of raisins.....Nothing seemed to hurt me, and I may like it better this way---either way it's very good if your system can tolerate it.....------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## me3 (Jul 21, 2000)

Thank you Anxious1 I am always looking for recipes for my daughter who is vegan and this one will adapt easily. Sounds wonderful, unfortunately, chocolate is a trigger food for me so I 'll just pas the reacipe along.BB: We have found chocolate chips w/o dairy or any animal products FYI.


----------

